# becareful what you shoot bucks are sheding



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

I know call me crazy but a friend of mine found a fresh matching set with blood on them last weak during gun season in carrol county. He then was with a group of guys driving deer in paris ohio and they shot what they thought was a doe but was a shed buck. When he told me this i thought well its going to be early or those are just a few freaks. 



Well that was till i went out the property in stark county to check the cam and what did i find . This guy was health as much as i could tell but he has already shed on side in the pics it even looks to have some blood running down his face . What do you guys think. well either way becareful in muzzleloader and extra gun weak you dont shoot the big guy as a doe


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

could be fighting and broke it off??? Second rut is coming around or thye could just be early I know around muzzle loader they start to shed pretty good


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

id say YES some bucks definitely shed early..........i shot what i thought was a large doe in muzzleloader season 3 years ago and it was a buck that had shed both antlers.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

i would say those deer are just freaks. i watch a lot of deer every year and what i notice is that unless a deer is sick injured or stressed they will keep their antlers well into feb. and with all the hunting pressure of last week (deer drives people everywhere and none fatal shots i would say your going to find bucks without antlers already) though i wouldnt worry a whole lot about it. i am a firm believer that deer have biological clocks that tells them when to shed. i think that a deer that makes it through the year under normal conditions will shed his antlers at about the same time every year and the reason i say this is cause i have a friend who has a deer farm and his buck does just this so some deer may early and some maybe first of april. but who knows for sure i guess


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The normal process is that the bucks will still have the antlers in to late January or later but not everything is normal. As mentioned stresses can make things happen out of the norm. Due to this some may drop them early because of some injury or stress. I even had a buddy tell me about a guy who shot a buck last week that was still in full velvet. He said when dressing him out it appeared as if his scrotum was damaged by something in the past, perhaps torn badly from a fence. So the bottom line is nothing is guaranteed when hunting the deer. Heck even occasionally there are antlered deer that get shot and come to find out they are does. But I would suspect that the largest majority of the bucks will still have their hardware through the muzzleloader season.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

its diff with every deer of course my monster 13 i killed in 04 i shot him jan 30th and drug him out by his rack and everything


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd like to know how many hunters shot at that deer and missed to stress it out enough to make it antlers fall off? haha


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Sometimes when a buck loses his antlers early, hes an old deer at the end of his life.


----------



## hunter02 (Nov 18, 2009)

i have never seen a december shed but there are alot of things that i have never seen.but what i do know is that after gun season the deer aredefinately stressed . i would be also if every wanna be deer hunter in the area were putting together huge deer drives and running a single deer for a mile or more until it cannot go on anymore. i am a bow hunter and ocasionally gun hunt . i have no problem with gun hunting but i do have a problem with the guys who run around in large groups and have no respect for the deer and orther hunters that they disrupt .


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I've seen deer drop them in late Nov after the first rut and I've seen deer have them still in late April. After the rut antlers are pretty much worthless to a deer. Bucks testosterone levels decrease and they start to fall off. Each animal if going to be different.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

A few years back (when they gave us the two week gun season) I took a shot at a doe (grazed it's front shoulder) it turned and ran right to my buddy who dispatched it proper.

We were both surprised to see that it was a big buck that lost it's rack.(field dressed 185 lbs) I called the ODNR and they said it was quite normal for this to happen. The deer was in great shape (no scars,nice coat) and full of corn.

Although the first year of Sunday hunting, I shot a buck (last day of muzzle loading) down in Wayne National the rack was fine and this deer had been shot and grazed several times during gun season (I would guess). Had an infected wound on it's side two graze marks on it's back and it's front leg was hit also. I drug the deer out by it's rack.

From everything I've read or heard from people every one has a different idea why or when a deer should lose it's rack. I can't make sense of any of it.

They will keep or lose thier rack when it's time.

Good Luck to all who are still hunting "Get em boys"


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

that velvet buck that was spoke about was killed on alumcreek state land on hogback road and checked in in the little town of kilbourne i will try to post pics of the deer let me see if i can find them its really cool looking


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

alumcreeker said:


> that velvet buck that was spoke about was killed on alumcreek state land on hogback road and checked in in the little town of kilbourne i will try to post pics of the deer let me see if i can find them its really cool looking


That may have been a different one than the story I heard. I am thinking the one that I heard about was either Knox or Coshocton county. Nevertheless there may be more than one. I am curious to see the pictures.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

im curious as to how many will bew shed when muzzleloader comes in this season. I think it starts January 10 later than ever.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I got a little buck on my trail cam yesterday (first buck on it all year) it was a little 4 point but its one side was either shedded or broke off.. I was dissapointed for sure!


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Al Gore says the early antler shed is due to global warming.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

BITE-ME said:


> Al Gore says the early antler shed is due to global warming.


LOL...I think your right...that's too funny!


----------

